# What meds help to keep you shooting?



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

You just gotta know the right amount to take. :wink:


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Ibuprofen before I shoot.
Scotch afterwards.

No aches or pains the next day.

DK


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Gee, maybe I'm approaching my problems the wrong way. Instead of lowering the pain I need to be "killing" the pain. With SC being the Palmetto State, I should consider a home remedy like this:


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Being 62 with 3 spine surgeries and 4 on my lower right foot, 2mg dilauded does the trick. In addition I have grade 2 tears in both rotator cuffs.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Canadian Hunter here, I'm going with the hunting theme!


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Michters I would guess cures most things especially those loose bills in your wallet ... good stuff though! 


I’m just a Aleve guy so far and take one in the am and one in the pm.... that does not cure much but does help. I think self moderation helps me the most... I shoot and if I start to feel some discomfort I stop and rest that body part for a few days. One good thing about being retired and everyday being a Saturday is you have time and options. If archery is causing pain then I shoot sporting clays or go fishing or do some scenic photography. Having time and options may not fit every Seniors life style but it cures most of my ills! My wife says I have far too many options ....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Naproxen for the joints...Proprananol for shakes...Prilosec so I can eat greasy, spicy grub...LI guess that's it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Currently, periodic corticosteroid injections to both hips, Tramadol, and Naproxen. (Alleve) 

Eventually hip replacement will keep me shooting. I'm looking to have that done before I retire so recovery time is covered by my Aflac.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Meloxicam. Helps with the joint and arthritis pain. Hell on the stomach though


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

I remember years ago using Meloxicam for about a 6 mo period. It helped me get over a neck problem. It worked well and was a cheap RX at that time. Luckily, it didn't bother my stomach.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Naproxen, then if necessary, codeine, then if necessary, hydromorphone, then if necessary, I’d rather not say.


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

Just the thought of being on this side of the grass sure helps me cope with it. Sure beats not being around to experience this part of life. Retired from Disneyworld and remember seeing kids there in wheelchairs that never took a step in their lives and they still managed to smile. Guess I can grin and smile too.


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Well said. Sometimes an attitude adjustment is the best med.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Finding Tumeric from GNC does as well as Advil and all the other stomach killers.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm 75 and do not take any medication for pain; even over-the-counter stuff. When I over-do it shooting I just rest and have turned down my poundage to 53 lbs. Three times a week I lift weights which helps keep my muscles from losing to much strength and I do take Tumeric to help with the aches and pains. Currently, considering Proprnanol for the shakes but somewhat concerned that this will reduce my kidney functioning. I'm not sure hurting my kidneys is worth it as I was able to shoot 283 out of 310 at our indoor 3-D league last Thursday night. This senior forum is great; it is nice to know there are others my age that still shooting. In my club of 250 members there are only two of us in our 70's that are still shooting on a regular basis. Guys take care and have a good one.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have osteoarthritis that affects both of my knees, left hip, and left shoulder. I'll be 70 in Feb. I take Oxycodone 5-325mg pills when I can't walk or my hip hurts so bad I can't sleep. I work full time still and without the pain pills I would have to quit my job and can't afford to do that right now. My bows are set at 40lbs and I find after shooting 60 or so shots my left shoulder feels better for a day or so. I have to wear knee braces when I go target shooting. Two hours is about the maximum time I can stand, then it's go home and take two pain pills and rest up for the rest of the day. I don't mind getting old but I sure do hate breaking down piece by piece!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldwing said:


> Currently, considering Proprnanol for the shakes but somewhat concerned that this will reduce my kidney functioning. I'm not sure hurting my kidneys is worth it as I was able to shoot 283 out of 310 at our indoor 3-D league last Thursday night. This senior forum is great; it is nice to one.


Been taking Proprananol 10 mg twice a day for a few years now. No kidney problems and it sure quiets the shakes.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Been taking Proprananol 10 mg twice a day for a few years now. No kidney problems and it sure quiets the shakes.


That is good news but I was reading a study on Proprananol and it stated that a person's eGFR is slowed down by Proprananol. The eGFR is the gold standard test to determine if a person has chronic kidney disease. My eGFR is just in the abnormal range and I'm trying to do everything I can to preserve my kidneys. Any doctors on here that would like to comment on the effects of Proprananol.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been told for several years now I need both knees replaced. Bone on bone but decline since I'm still able to function. A field shoot, 28 targets through the woods is my toughest. I have no problems shooting the 112 arrows out of my 60# compound or 50# Longbow but the up, down & around walking gets tough. I usually take TWO Tylenol b/4 I start the tourney & good for the day. I just had major belly surgery & have not had to take ANY pain meds (fortunate). I am 76 but Dr. says i'm in good health overall. I've managed 2 NFAA field Nationals (1 compound 1 Longbow) & hopefully again this July + our state championships. The 112 arrows a day were never a problem, it was the walking, up, down hills to the 28 targets throughout the woods. Our bodies tell us what we can & can't do + COMMON sense.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I've been told for several years now I need both knees replaced. Bone on bone but decline since I'm still able to function. A field shoot, 28 targets through the woods is my toughest. I have no problems shooting the 112 arrows out of my 60# compound or 50# Longbow but the up, down & around walking gets tough. I usually take TWO Tylenol b/4 I start the tourney & good for the day. I just had major belly surgery & have not had to take ANY pain meds (fortunate). I am 76 but Dr. says i'm in good health overall. I've managed 2 NFAA field Nationals (1 compound 1 Longbow) & hopefully again this July + our state championships. The 112 arrows a day were never a problem, it was the walking, up, down hills to the 28 targets throughout the woods. Our bodies tell us what we can & can't do + COMMON sense.


I'm not sure I can get that picture of your incision out of my head in time for bed. :mg: Glad you're on the mend and hope you are back shooting soon.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Total Gym, paddling a kayak and a saltwater hot tub up north:archer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

carlosii-IF I had posted a photo of what they took out of me you would be having nightmares. Large, Gross & nasty. The man upstairs definitely saved me & my VA Drs & their team did above & beyond excellent.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

Frankincense essential oil is amazing for inflammation.
Research essential oil...lot's of different types of oils that are great for a multitude of things.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

O Boy, I'm 68, Tramadol and Aleve,for pain, but short lived, I'm always in some sort of pain, don't like to take anything habit forming....Plus other ailments too long to list...
Who ever said these are your golden years, the SOB should be SHOT...LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> O Boy, I'm 68, Tramadol and Aleve,for pain, but short lived, I'm always in some sort of pain, don't like to take anything habit forming....Plus other ailments too long to list...
> Who ever said these are your golden years, the SOB should be SHOT...LOL


They are! Gold in your teeth, silver in your hair, and lead in your butt. :RockOn:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> carlosii-IF I had posted a photo of what they took out of me you would be having nightmares. Large, Gross & nasty. The man upstairs definitely saved me & my VA Drs & their team did above & beyond excellent.


Thank you so much for sparing me.  I get enough of large, gross and nasty when I look in the mirror as I step out of the shower.


----------



## The Blue Raja (Mar 10, 2012)

64 years old. I walk a mile very morning. Pilates 2x a week. Indoor cycling (vintage road bike on a trainer) 3-5 times a week depending on my schedule. Mrs. Raja is a massage therapist and can prescribe homeopathic remedies. We also have a medical grade infra-red heating pad. The trick is to keep moving.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

A number of years ago someone on here was talking about red cherries and how good they were for joints and joint pain. I thought I would give it a try so I had my wife find 100% red cherry juice and i tried it for awhile and it worked quite well. Later I posted my experience here on AT and forgot all about it until a couple years later. I posted on a thread and another guy saw my post and posted up a thank you from his uncle. It seems that this guy told his uncle about my thread and the uncle tried it and it worked so well that he told his nephew that next time he sees Automan, give him a big thanks.

I Googled it up and found that the chemical that makes the red in the pigment is as good at relieving pain and swelling as aspirin. Google it yourself and see what you find.

Automan


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Cosamin DS. I have a bad left leg/knee. 15 years ago I was told by an orthopedic doctor that I had no cartledge in my knee. He said Cosamin DS is proven to rebuild cartledge by FDA in 85% of cases..... IT WORKS!!! In 3 weeks I was out of pain and have taken it on and off ever since. I will be 69 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

Normal aches and pains at age 68 but . . . . .have had peripheral neuropathy in my feet and lower legs for several years. Tramadol for the most part helps but getting a good nite’s sleep is kind of difficult. My GP has prescribed Hydrocodone - but has informed me that the insurance companies are taking an ever more pro active position on opioid related drugs and there is a likelihood that they will curtail payment going forward. Some abuse the opioid medications and the remainder of us suffer for it.


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Cosamin DS a prescription or OTC?


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Never mind the question. I googled it ... its OTC so I'll give it a try too. Thanks


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

I found another great product that helps keep me in the field or shooting on the range longer. Its called tamsulosin. Doc prescribed it to reduce prostrate enlargement and it helps to empty the bladder so the urge to go is reduced dramatically in my case. I can sleep through the night now. I had tried OTCs like Super Beta Prostrate, etc but did not get results I wanted. Plus, the tam costs me a lot less. Its an older drug and I guess that why the price is so low. I know this turkey season I'll be able to sit still a lot longer.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Physical therapy and doing the prescribed exercises as an on-going part of my workouts. I never seem to full recover. You have to plan in enough rest to let everything heal. And if I need something extra I take Ibuprofen.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

thawkins, Tamsulosin is essentially the same as the over the counter drug FloMax..........


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

JimDE said:


> thawkins, Tamsulosin is essentially the same as the over the counter drug FloMax..........


Do not believe that FloMax is over the counter at least it was not when I was taking it.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Funny thing about FloMax is it was originally a blood pressure med as was Minoxidil but they found it solved other issues better in some cases


----------



## SnoDrago (May 5, 2015)

Lakota Joint Formula.


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Master Sr. here and what works for me is OTC magnesium malate and MSM for muscle aches and inflamation and Bio Astin for quicker recovery after a long day on the 3D range.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a bit of a gym rat, keeps me functional.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 7, 2017)

Just over the counter pain meds I alternate very few days between the 3 I have.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

cardio, weight lifting & stretches in a gym 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Aleve for me........ Gee, I've only been in this section for 15 minutes and I'm starting to really feel old at 54. I wish I had listened to my grandfather when he told me to quit sports and take care of my body.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

I've been taking Meloxicam on a daily basis for about 15 yrs now. No stomach problems for me and it definitely helps with inflammation. I have a lot less joint pain when taking it. There are possible side effects from long term use but my regular blood tests haven't shown any problems so far. My latest GP doesn't think I should continue using it and recommends turmeric and an apple, banana and blueberry shake every day instead.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm no where near as "seasoned" as some of you guys. (I'm 47 next month) But, after 23+ years in the military and multiple deployments, you could say that my body aged faster than most of my peers. I rely on Motrin to get through day to day life...


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Naproxen, hydrocodene, and Coors Light as needed.:darkbeer:


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Before shooting I take an Aleve, if I'm hurting I take a heavier dose of Motrin. Massage helps as does hot showers and swimming if you're able. Slightly uncomfortable goes with the age, not allowing it to become a problem is the wisdom that comes with age. Exercise, especially stretching, light weights or stretch bands keeps me from hurting myself if or when my mind tells me I'm 25 but my body disagrees 
N


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cycling, Kayaking and I take over the counter Curcumin that has helped my arthritis tremendously It has many health benefits


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I was feeling bad about my pains until I started reading this thread. My issues pales compared to most.
First time in the senior section, at 62 I thought I would check it out. Kind of depressing.


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

As long as I keep active , walking, riding my bike, lifting weights and shoot my bows everyday, it keeps me fit and luckily I do nothave to take meds . Just celebrated my 68th birthday last week and I treated myself to a new Xpedition Denali 34 , also shoot a BT Reign 6 and Elite E35. Keep moving and God Bless us Seniors!


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Daily cardio workouts on treadmill and/or eliptical. Also muscle exercises and stretches.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Daily cardio exercises on treadmill and/or elliptical. Also, muscle strengthening and stretching.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I'm 75 and do not take any medication for pain; even over-the-counter stuff. When I over-do it shooting I just rest and have turned down my poundage to 53 lbs. Three times a week I lift weights which helps keep my muscles from losing to much strength .


I agree that if you can avoid any of the Aleve/Ibuprofen drugs you should- they are hard on your liver and kidneys. For some it is impossible. For me I try to use ice-- after shooting 40-60 arrows I come in and ice my shoulders and any spots that seem to be heading towards soreness (10-15 min). A couple of hours later I ice again. It seems to help alot, maybe not a cure but it seems to keep things in check and me away from NSAIDS. Also if the problems continues, as you mentioned, going down in bow weight might be a real help. At my age I 've learned over 40# just isn't going to work for me anymore so I live with that. Now I have more arch in my archery but enjoy the challenge. It is all good.


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a chiropractor so I get asked about natural pain relief A LOT.
The stuff I recommend is: 

Glucosamine/Chondroitin Sulfate - Cosamin DS was mentioned and is an excellent choice. Several patients have actually had good luck with generic brands of this one from walmart/walgreens/etc.. Try to find one that has MSM as well.

Turmeric/curcumin - We sell a blend called inflavonoid that works _really _well, but there are lots of other good options out there as long as it is from a reputable lab. 

Essential oils/topical gels - Everyone's heard of Biofreeze or Bengay. Sombra is also a nice option that is more of a lotion you rub on instead of a gel. Seems less messy to me. Icy hot, and Cramergesic are other options but seem to be more greasy. Also, check out Rapid Fire Relief. It's a blend of essential oils that a friend introduced me to and I love it. It's spendy for a small bottle(~$25), but my roll-on bottle has lasted forever. And to be honest, I don't even use the Biofreeze or Sombra anymore. The Rapid Fire oil seems to work better. 

Also, with Glucosamine and Curcumin, don't expect an immediate effect like you get from OTC NSAIDS or RX drugs. You really need to take them for a few weeks before you will start to notice any change. 

Hope this helps :darkbeer:


----------



## yardjockey007 (Nov 23, 2015)

My chiropractor, did wonders for my shoulder and arm pain

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

Not a med but, for knee pain - Vitamin C. 2000mg/day.


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

Bbike said:


> As long as I keep active , walking, riding my bike, lifting weights and shoot my bows everyday, it keeps me fit and luckily I do nothave to take meds . Just celebrated my 68th birthday last week and I treated myself to a new Xpedition Denali 34 , also shoot a BT Reign 6 and Elite E35. Keep moving and God Bless us Seniors!


There's plenty of things we can't control in our lives, but "Keep Moving" is often up to each of us and is something that will help immeasurably with our health and fitness...and watch that WEIGHT. For many of us, weight management is nearly a daily struggle but if weight isn't kept in check, the stage is being set for some serious disappointments. Of course, some good fortune may come into play but each of us has significant input into our personal physical and emotional well-being.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Interesting thread here. With two TKRs and a bunch of bulging disc etc. I've taken all the nsaids with mediocre results until I got ulcers and AFIB. VA gave me straight oxycodone for years until recently I got tired of that monkey on my back. Now it's turmerick everyday and cannabis (med. legal in FLorida now). No more withdrawal issues or my wife's fear of me overdosing on the opioids.
Have yet to determine weather CBD or THC is best or a combination but either way my attitude about life and living with pain has improved immensely.
I actually quit shooting for years but just recently (three weeks ) back to the sport. AND loving it even though my groups suck.
They will get better.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/844654

This is an interesting article about the benefits of eating red cherries and their effect on reducing pain and inflammation.

Automan


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mobic/Meloxicam and Tylenol Arthritis Strength. This takes care of most of my joint aches and pains.


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

don't know if I want to share a range with some of the self mediators.......


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

I find just exercising daily really keeps all the aches and pains away. If I stop all hell breaks loose.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged for cherries.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Man...……………………...you guys really aren't giving us younger guys a lot to look forward to...…..LMAO...……..especially guys like me that's starting to fall apart in my late 40's!!! I was hoping all my health aches and pains would be temporarily cured with a couple viagra and a big snort of whiskey but now i'm starting to think it may make it all worse by then!! cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2018)

FORGET ALL MEDS if at all possible! Effective nutrition is a must, as is daily exercise....and do find a place in the US or the world where pain is minimized and move there.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

I used to think I was pretty strong and tough thirty years ago. Definitely stronger then but much tougher now. 
Getting old ain't for whimps.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

This is how I get through life....


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Aleve and Osteo Bio Flex w/msm. Tried cherries soaked in gin, didn't help.:crybaby2:


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm 65 and been taking Osteo Biflex since 2002. Helps alot. No real joint pain


----------

